# Brakes for an '04 Quest



## Scott04Quest (Oct 4, 2005)

Could anyone tell me if the brakes on the '04 Quest are the same as another Nissan model. So as to make finding replacements easier.
Thanx


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Scott04Quest said:


> Could anyone tell me if the brakes on the '04 Quest are the same as another Nissan model. So as to make finding replacements easier.
> Thanx


You're having trouble finding replacement pads for a Quest? Are you looking for regular street pads or a more aggressive (performance oriented) pad?


----------



## Scott04Quest (Oct 4, 2005)

Actually, I could not care less about the pads right now. I want some decent rotors that will not warp every 12K. If I found decent rotors I might go with some ceramic pads. Hawk HPS, or similar. But probably something less expensive cause good rotors may cost $$$$$.


----------



## Scott04Quest (Oct 4, 2005)

Anybody know?????
Maybe the Maxima? or the Titan or Armada? Does any other model have the same size rotors. I can not find rotors anywhere when asking for an '04 Quest.
I can find pads everywhere, but no rotors. I do not want to get the same thing from Nissan and have them warp in 12K.
And this is the wifes vehicle. It is not like she is hard on the brakes. Right now at less than 35K all 4 corners are toast. Again pads, no problem. But I want better rotrs if possible.
Help!!!!


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Scott04Quest said:


> Anybody know?????
> Maybe the Maxima? or the Titan or Armada? Does any other model have the same size rotors. I can not find rotors anywhere when asking for an '04 Quest.
> I can find pads everywhere, but no rotors. I do not want to get the same thing from Nissan and have them warp in 12K.
> And this is the wifes vehicle. It is not like she is hard on the brakes. Right now at less than 35K all 4 corners are toast. Again pads, no problem. But I want better rotrs if possible.
> Help!!!!


Hmm. It seems like my post before didn't submit properly.

In any case, what you really want are better pads, not better rotors. Here are the details on why:
http://www.stoptech.com/tech_info/wp_warped_brakedisk.shtml


----------



## Scott04Quest (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks for the article ReVerm. Good article and point taken. I guess on a sub-conscious level I understood the "warp" issue before, but I also understand that some manufacturers factory rotors are just crap. IE the ones Ford used on the Vic/GrandMA etc. a few years back. If the rotors are cheap and thin or just too small they heat up badly and will in fact become misshaped as well as hold pad deposits. a hopeless situation. If the Nissan rotors are 'GOOD' rotors then HP street pads will help....I agree! 
If I go with ceramics or Hawk HPS pads and go through the bedding process that may very well smooth out the disc. I can attest from personal experience that you must bed your new brakes for them to work properly. 
I recently installed Brembo slotted rotors and Hawk HPS pads on my Vic, all 4 corners, and the combination is amazing. Huge improvement in stopping power over stock. 
I do not know if my rotors can be turned again. Stealership turned then for me once before. But I will replace the pads all around, bed them properly and see how it goes with the stock rotors.


----------

